# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Steveys cutting progress for summer

## stevey_6t9

Sitting around 216-218 right now, looking to cut to around 10% bf maybe less for summer coming up, so hopefully a lean 208-210lbs... deadline is 26th November to look juicy for a festival . Im 20, 5'9 and im guessing around 14-15% bf?? 

Diet is 7-8 meals a day, 400g protein, 50g fat and around 80g carbs in breakfast and PWO only... Might consider adding some clen /T3 if my results stall though i really dont want to in regards to what has recently happened. Not doing any cardio which i should, just relying on diet and HIT weights which includes high reps and no rest periods.

Will keep updates every wk and post more pics as progress continues.

Diet is as:

1) 60g oats, 80g WPI, multi/vit C/fish oil
2) 200g tuna with brocoli
3) 200g tuna with brocoli
4) 2 whole eggs, 6 egg whites, ham and tomato omlette
5) PWO 60g WPI/60g Dextrose
6) 200g baked chiken with green beans
7) 200g tuna, handful almonds
8) 60g Casein with 300ml skim milk

2wks in




3 wks in




to be continued..

----------


## terraj

good delts mate

----------


## auslifta

Goodluck Stevey, yeah killer delts.

Here's a little inspiration workout for you

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Goodluck Stevey, yeah killer delts.
> 
> Here's a little inspiration workout for you


Haha thanks for the motivation

----------


## dec11

good luck fatty, i mean skippy  :Smilie: 

looking solid, i'll be watching this one

----------


## bjpennnn

bro you already are looking juicy ya monsta!

----------


## stevey_6t9

week 4:

weight is around 212, starting to get leaner around shoulders and midsection:

Pic was taken couple days ago with friend.

reducing my kcals now by removing meal #7

Will start clen in about 2 weeks, using 50mcg of T3 right now for about 5 days ... havent noticed any muscle loss by will see in a couple weeks if i have to drop it.


im on left.

----------


## stevey_6t9



----------


## auslifta

Have you used T3 before? are you going to do more than the 5 days quoted?
Looking joocier brah. What are your arms measuring at?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Have you used T3 before? are you going to do more than the 5 days quoted?
> Looking joocier brah. What are your arms measuring at?


Yeah ive used it with a low dose before during a bulk (advice from mr.rose) to help with breakdown of macros but didnt really notice anything from it, and yeah ill keep using it unless i lose to much muscle or strart feeling flat, but atm so far so good.

Dont know arm size atm, during my heaviest they were a little over 17.5... thanks for the compliments.

# also diet is making me tired as fuark and strength has dropped about 10% which sucks heaps

examples:

squats down from 315 for 20 reps to 12-15 reps
120lbs dumbells each chest press 15 reps to about 6-8 now
Alt. seated DB curls 80's each hand 10 reps down to 4

to be continued...

----------


## auslifta

Throw in a high carb day once a week. Caffine is your friend during a cut, also try B12 in high doses for energy.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Throw in a high carb day once a week. Caffine is your friend during a cut, also try B12 in high doses for energy.


Might try that... and caffein???

LOL i have 5 table spoons of coffee before i train and it doesnt do shit anymore, im that tolerant.

----------


## stevey_6t9

Also btw im taking melanotan II 0.5mg twice a week, and holy cow it makes me black as the ace of spades. 

I get pulled up every 30 mins or so with people asking me about it.

Might claim some government grants, what you think @auslifta lol...

----------


## auslifta

I kow a few plots of land you could claim hey brudda

----------


## dec11

> week 4:
> 
> weight is around 212, starting to get leaner around shoulders and midsection:
> 
> Pic was taken couple days ago with *friend*.
> 
> reducing my kcals now by removing meal #7
> 
> Will start clen in about 2 weeks, using 50mcg of T3 right now for about 5 days ... havent noticed any muscle loss by will see in a couple weeks if i have to drop it.
> ...


shol'va is turning green as we type lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

> shol'va is turning green as we type lol


Yeah he's a lil upset, and the fact that ireland lost in the rugby lol

----------


## AnabolicJ

good luck

----------


## stevey_6t9

Update: 

Weight: 208 (4lb in 1 week loss)

week 5:

Have altered my diet drastically.

Still eating 7 meals a day but with NO carbohydrates, only 50g post workout and thats all. Doing 20mins cardio post workout HIIT. Fat is really starting to drop off, as well as a slight decrease in strength.

Clen is 50mcg per day
T3 50mcg per day

protein round 350g
fat 50g
CHO 50g

Im on the left again with a friend and pic is unflexed

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro looking awesome in those pics! Good luck with the diet! I'm also in week 5 of my cutting diet for ozi summer lol

If ya wonna check out my diet and training it's in my blog..

----------


## AnabolicJ

looking good man keep up the good work!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Hey bro looking awesome in those pics! Good luck with the diet! I'm also in week 5 of my cutting diet for ozi summer lol
> 
> If ya wonna check out my diet and training it's in my blog..


Thanks man will check it out defiently!




> looking good man keep up the good work!


Thanks brah, stay shredded.

----------


## RaginCajun

good work there steveo! i am pondering taking some clen /t3 as well. will follow your progress and see how it goes. the high carb day may do the trick for your energy levels. keep it up!

----------


## stevey_6t9

Update 206.5lbs in the morning today: week 6

Strength has gone waaay down lol, can't lift for shit.

Don't think its muscle loss, rather i think its glycogen/ATP related as it occurs about 20 mins into my workout and i pretty much crash.

Having a week off clen and will bump up to 75-100mcg next week, still on 50mcg T3. Diet still same.

Cardio: 20 mins post workout ed, low-moderate intensity.

Pic is taken after my cardio... no pump, no down lighting, no flex, just jooocy. 

Pecs look small because my other arm is behind my back to spread my chest, aka my signature pose lol

----------


## boz

Love the commitment, keep the progress up my brother

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Love the commitment, keep the progress up my brother


get ripped or die mirin'

may the aesthetics be with you young padawan

lol.

----------


## dec11

> Yeah he's a lil upset, and the fact that ireland lost in the rugby lol


ah bollocks, dont keep depressing me  :Frown:  but then with the benefit of this being the future (errr, from then) so did yous  :Smilie: 




> Update 206.5lbs in the morning today
> 
> Strength has gone waaay down lol, can't lift for shit.
> 
> Don't think its muscle loss, rather i think its glycogen/ATP related as it occurs about 20 mins into my workout and i pretty much crash.
> 
> Having a week off clen and will bump up to 75-100mcg next week, still on 50mcg T3. Diet still same.
> 
> Cardio: 20 mins post workout ed, low-moderate intensity.
> ...


 good work, lower your weights each time you crash, you dont want to pick up an injury. and for fvck sake, change those sminky pinky shorts  :LOL:

----------


## boxa06

> 


You gonna wear these pink shorts to stereos bro? Lol keep up the good work! Looking good!

----------


## auslifta

Keep the shorts, they accentuate your asthetics. Does your posing mate train with you? Doesnt he turn up for forearm day? lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

> and for fvck sake, change those sminky pinky shorts


lol there not pink, there salmon colour according to the tag.




> You gonna wear these pink shorts to stereos bro? Lol keep up the good work! Looking good!


nah dont think so, im thinking a combo of white with thin blue stripes to accentuate the tan.. like these 




> Keep the shorts, they accentuate your asthetics. Does your posing mate train with you? Doesnt he turn up for forearm day? lol


Thanks man, nah he doesnt we train diff gyms. He trains fitness first, and i cant afford that shit.

----------


## boxa06

Those striped shorts look pretty good! You gonna get a spray tan bro? Haha

I hate fitness first! I like old school weight gyms with heavy ass dumbbells and old school machines!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Those striped shorts look pretty good! You gonna get a spray tan bro? Haha
> 
> I hate fitness first! I like old school weight gyms with heavy ass dumbbells and old school machines!


Yeah bro i will be downing the melanotan and sunbaking ed 1 week out.

Yeah ive never been a fan of fitness first also.

----------


## boxa06

> Yeah bro i will be downing the melanotan and sunbaking ed 1 week out.
> 
> Yeah ive never been a fan of fitness first also.


I just looked up this melanotan to see what you were on about. How long has this been around? Does it work? This is unreal..

----------


## stevey_6t9

> I just looked up this melanotan to see what you were on about. How long has this been around? Does it work? This is unreal..


Few years, and yes it works. awesome drug.

----------


## boxa06

> Few years, and yes it works. awesome drug.


Ok last question.. Nasal or injectable?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Ok last question.. Nasal or injectable?


injectable

----------


## boxa06

> injectable


Thanks bro!

----------


## dec11

> lol there not pink, there salmon colour according to the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> nah dont think so, im thinking a combo of white with thin blue stripes to accentuate the tan.. like these 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, nah he doesnt we train diff gyms. He trains *fitness first*, and i cant afford that shit.


they'd be the cheap end in the UK, used to contract PT through them. conveyor belt sales BS!

----------


## YoungHulk

lol melanotan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Thanks bro!


Your welcome




> lol melanotan


you mad?

----------


## stevey_6t9

update: week 7

Weight: 204lb in the morning

* Getting leaner each day, diet and training are perfect and defiently seeing great results from the T3 and cardio.

* Strength still down alot, but im getting over that stage of being strong when i look in the mirror.

T3 still 50mcg per day
Clen 50-75mcg next week 
Cardio 20-30mins now HIT with BCAA supplementation during... Flavored BCAA's in my water.

* Got 5 weeks to go, planning how im going to carb/water manipulate for the day to come in dry and crisp. Any suggestions??

pic unflexed... just an ab pose

----------


## auslifta

Looking good Stevey, can really see a difference, especially around traps/delts. Another 5 weeks of this and you should be looking joocey for all the moistys at stereo.
Carefull if your planning to dry up at a festival, not drinking or anything I take it? If you need help with final 2 weeks for a contest type prep let me know.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Looking good Stevey, can really see a difference, especially around traps/delts. Another 5 weeks of this and you should be looking joocey for all the moistys at stereo.
> Carefull if your planning to dry up at a festival, not drinking or anything I take it? If you need help with final 2 weeks for a contest type prep let me know.


No im not drinking and prob wont get on pills. 

I do need help for a contest like prep... Im thinking keto last 2 weeks... carb up 2 days prior...K+ sparing diuretic during the morning of the day...dont know about sodium manipulation..

But then again i got no idea... what u think?

----------


## baddgsx

whats that kids name again with the sunglasses. Hes got a bunch of youtube videos. pretty well built. the hair is off the hook!

----------


## dec11

> update: week 7
> 
> Weight: 204lb in the morning
> 
> * Getting leaner each day, diet and training are perfect and defiently seeing great results from the T3 and cardio.
> 
> * Strength still down alot, but im getting over that stage of being strong when i look in the mirror.
> 
> T3 still 50mcg per day
> ...


i'd adjust that cardio to 45-60mins low intensity, fasted and jack3d for focus

----------


## boxa06

> update: week 7
> 
> Weight: 204lb in the morning
> 
> * Getting leaner each day, diet and training are perfect and defiently seeing great results from the T3 and cardio.
> 
> * Strength still down alot, but im getting over that stage of being strong when i look in the mirror.
> 
> T3 still 50mcg per day
> ...


Taking stereos pretty seriously with the carb and water manipulating lol maybe I should look into this too!

Looking learner though man keep it up!

----------


## ek00fbp

Throw in a high carb day every 4th day. I noticed I got much leaner doing this. Plus u will look leaner on ur high carb days since u will be replenishing the glycogen. Not only that but it will keep ur metabolism from adapting to the low carb diet thus allowing u to burn more on ur low carb days. 

As far as ur contest prep goes, see below. Ive done it a couple of times and I lost anywhere from 8 - 12 lbs in 7 days and got super dry.  :Smilie: 

This will coincide with the other write up the 7 day leanness starting on day 1 but is more specific on what you eat and when to eat it nutrient timing.

Monday, and Tuesday wed I will be adding lots of salt to each meal.
All water will be distilled.
Cardio this week is just to break sweat and not to stimulate quads.
-Workouts this week will be 3-4 sets each and at high reps.

Monday 
40 minutes morning cardio and then take 1 boullion cube (about 2000mg)
Meal 1  0.5 cup of oats, 2 scoops Isopure zero carb (26g of carbs/ 50g of protein)
Meal 2  2 scoops Isopure zero carb
Meal 3  7oz. Very Lean Beef
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Isopure zero carb with flax seed oil
Meal 5 - Post workout 50g protein/25g carbs
Meal 6 - 7oz. Chicken Breast
Take another boullion cube before bed
Totals: 51g Carbs/300g Protein
Water: 2 gallons
Workout: Arms

Tue
50mg Aldactone a.m. and 50mg Aldactone p.m.
40 minutes morning cardio and then take 1 boullion cube
Meal 1  0.5 cup of oats, 7oz. Very Lean Beef
Meal 2  2 scoops Isopure zero carb with flax seed oil
Meal 3  7oz. Very Lean Beef
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Isopure zero carb with flax seed oil
Meal 5 - Post workout 50g protein/25g carbs
Meal 6 - 7oz. Chicken Breast
Take another boullion cube before bed
Totals: 51g Carbs/300g Protein
Water: 2 gallons
Workout: Chest and Shoulders and then posing

Wed
50mg Aldactone a.m. and 50mg Aldactone p.m.
40 minutes morning cardio and then take 1 boullion cube
Meal 1  7oz. Very Lean Beef
Meal 2  2 scoops Isopure zero carb with flax seed oil
Meal 3  7oz. Very Lean Beef
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Isopure zero carb with flax seed oil
Meal 5 - Post workout 50g protein/25g carbs
Meal 6 - 7oz. Very Lean Beef
Take another boullion cube before bed
Totals: 0 carbs/300g Protein
Water: 2 gallons
Workout: Back, Traps, and Calves.

Thurs-
50mg Aldactone a.m. and 50mg Aldactone p.m.
40 minutes morning cardio
LARA8 - 6oz. Chicken/5oz. Sweet Potato
10 - 5oz. Sweet Potato
12 - 6oz. Chicken/5oz. Sweet Potato
2 - 5oz. Sweet Potato
4 - 6oz. Chicken/5oz. Sweet Potato
6 - 5oz. Sweet Potato
8 - 6oz. Chicken/5oz. Sweet Potato
Totals: 490g Carbs/170g Protein
Water: 1 gallon

Friday
50mg Aldactone a.m. and 50mg Aldactone p.m.
8:00 - 6oz. Chicken/6oz. Sweet Potato
10:30 - 6oz. Sweet Potato
1:00 - 6oz. Chicken/6oz. Sweet Potato
3:30 - 6oz. Sweet Potato
6:00 - 6oz. Chicken/6oz. Sweet Potato
8:30 - 6oz. Chicken/6oz. Sweet Potato
Totals: 490g Carbs/170g Protein
Water: 0.75 gallon

Sat
50mg Aldactone a.m. and 50mg Aldactone p.m./ .5 tab demedex in the p.m.
8:00 - 5oz. Chicken/7oz. Sweet Potato
11:00 - 5oz. Chicken/7oz. Sweet Potato
2:00 - 5oz. Chicken/7oz. Sweet Potato
5:00 - 5oz. Chicken/7oz. Sweet Potato
8:00 - 5oz. Chicken/7oz. Sweet Potato
Totals: 490g Carbs/170g Protein
Also: 3-4 rice cakes with jam every 2-3 hours from 8:00 p.m. on until I go to bed
Water: 0.25 gallon / none after 6p.m. 1 glass red wine in the evening

Sun
Aldactone if necessary
6a.m.- pancakes and chicken breast
7a.m.- pancakes

----------


## auslifta

> No im not drinking and prob wont get on pills. 
> 
> I do need help for a contest like prep... Im thinking keto last 2 weeks... carb up 2 days prior...K+ sparing diuretic during the morning of the day...dont know about sodium manipulation..
> 
> But then again i got no idea... what u think?


Work up sodium to 15 days out then ramp it down over the next 12 days. Have zero sodium last 2 days when you dry out. Do cardio for hour fasted every morning in last 2 weeks and 25-30 mins after weights. Don't worry about going into a catabolic state, most of that talk is BS. I'd even suggest starting to increase your sessions to 50-60mins now on the clen . Careful on your carb up, if you havent done it before it would be hard to judge how much you need. You can be kinda loose anyway, its not like a competition or anything lol. You are going to feel like absoulute dogshiite in those last 2 weeks. Hanging out in the sun that time of year will be dangerous dehydrated as well. Eat some dry oats when you turn up to draw as much water from your skin to your stomach and munch on about 4 jelly beans hour before you want to peak.
If I were you I'd keep the water up, or at least go dry and have water after a few hours. 
You will most likely have a headache all day in this state too, resist taking any sort of pain killers. 
Just to say it again THIS WILL BE DANGEROUS. Most chicks wouldnt be able to tell if your dry or not anyway. Get ripped, tanned, dry and asthetic as ****, take some photos then get stuck into the water.

----------


## auslifta

Drying up is only worth it sub 10% IMO as well so see how that goes, you should be able to do it.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Work up sodium to 15 days out then ramp it down over the next 12 days. Have zero sodium last 2 days when you dry out. Do cardio for hour fasted every morning in last 2 weeks and 25-30 mins after weights. Don't worry about going into a catabolic state, most of that talk is BS. I'd even suggest starting to increase your sessions to 50-60mins now on the clen . Careful on your carb up, if you havent done it before it would be hard to judge how much you need. You can be kinda loose anyway, its not like a competition or anything lol. You are going to feel like absoulute dogshiite in those last 2 weeks. Hanging out in the sun that time of year will be dangerous dehydrated as well. Eat some dry oats when you turn up to draw as much water from your skin to your stomach and munch on about 4 jelly beans hour before you want to peak.
> If I were you I'd keep the water up, or at least go dry and have water after a few hours. 
> You will most likely have a headache all day in this state too, resist taking any sort of pain killers. 
> Just to say it again THIS WILL BE DANGEROUS. Most chicks wouldnt be able to tell if your dry or not anyway. Get ripped, tanned, dry and asthetic as ****, take some photos then get stuck into the water.


Thanks man

Im abit green about the whole sodium cycling, but ill give it a go. Hopefully in 4 weeks ill be 10% or under...

another pic taken yesterday..

arms have seem to stay relative same size, despite losing about 40lbs each arm strength on dumbbell curls lol

----------


## ghettoboyd

you are comming along nicely, good work bro....i find as i cut i look bigger as the weight comes off, obviously an illusion but i like it as i dont pay much attention to the scale as i do what i see in the mirror...good luck bro keep it up...

----------


## dec11

> Thanks man
> 
> Im abit green about the whole sodium cycling, but ill give it a go. Hopefully in 4 weeks ill be 10% or under...
> 
> another pic taken yesterday..
> 
> arms have seem to stay relative same size, despite losing about 40lbs each arm strength on dumbbell curls lol


good work skip

----------


## bjpennnn

not gunna lie i am mirrrrrring

----------


## boxa06

Mirin' brah!

----------


## n00bs

Legs or gtfo

----------


## Sage

Are you still only on Clen & T3?
Delts look good! You doing anything out of ordinary for the rears to bring them out more?

----------


## gbrice75

Not sure why i'm only seeing this thread now... but looking good bro! I only scanned through the pics tbh, haven't read up on this yet - but definitely looks like progress to me!  :Wink:

----------


## Standby

u
p
d
a
t
e

----------


## mperk

lokin solid bro - where u at now? When is the contest?

----------


## stevey_6t9

Update:

Sorry guys ive been heaps busy later with uni and exams but thankfully they are over now and im 2 and a half weeks out from stereooo woo, nothing by GTL'ing now.

week 9:

weight: 203 bf%: Dunno you tell me guys?

T3: 50-75mcg a day
clen 80mcg 3 days on and 3 off and repeat.

Cardio: 40mins post workout - with amino acids and electrolytes

Diet: Still relatively the same, will drop postworkout carbs to 30g, so daily macros look around like this 
P 350/CHO 40/ F 50

Going to start sodium/water/carb manipulating soon, so i can peak on the day. Hopefully i wont fuk it up.

Also you guys mirin bathroom?

----------


## auslifta

Mirin' bathroom hard brah.

I see you have been out in the sun lately like me.

Keep up the good work

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Mirin' bathroom hard brah.
> 
> I see you have been out in the sun lately like me.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Been good weather ay.

thanks.

----------


## boxa06

Mirin' how much effort you put into that tan lol looking good bro keep it up! Almost there!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> *Mirin' how much effort you put into that tan* lol looking good bro keep it up! Almost there!


hahaha thanks man, i get pulled up about it everyday. Defiently compliments a good physique thats for sure.

Stay shredded.

----------


## Choppers

Stevey - So that MT2 worked then buddy? Looking black as mate. You been on the sun bed to get like that? looking great condition.

----------


## mperk

Back looks good bro. Looks like you are leaning out and not losing muscle mass. Good job! And nice tan too. U enjoying the sides that come with mt2? Or rather is your GF enjoying them? Lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Stevey - So that MT2 worked then buddy? Looking black as mate. You been on the sun bed to get like that? looking great condition.


Yep, i love M2. One of the best drugs out there to compliment a good physique. 

Never been in a solarium, i sit in the sun 30mins 3-4X week thats all.

Thanks.




> Back looks good bro. Looks like you are leaning out and not losing muscle mass. Good job! And nice tan too. U enjoying the sides that come with mt2? Or rather is your GF enjoying them? Lol


Thanks bro. Only sides i get is facial flushing for 10mins after i inject, but thats it. The only other side effect is glory.

I've actually never felt the libido side of things from the mel to be honest. I wish i did though lol.

Thanks.

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro just a question which might sound weird lol what do you plan on eating the day of stereos? Bring protein bars? Eat hot dogs?

----------


## dec11

> Yep, i love M2. One of the best drugs out there to compliment a good physique. 
> 
> Never been in a solarium, i sit in the sun 30mins 3-4X week thats all.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. Only sides i get is facial flushing for 10mins after i inject, but thats it. The only other side effect is glory.
> ...


me either mate, its a bit of a myth if you ask me

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Hey bro just a question which might sound weird lol what do you plan on eating the day of stereos? Bring protein bars? Eat hot dogs?


Morning will probably be a jar of nutella and protein pancakes and throughout the day eating lollies and tabs of glucose, amino acids, and electrolytes. I do have protein bars but im not to concerned with it, it's just one day.

----------


## boxa06

> Morning will probably be a jar of nutella and protein pancakes and throughout the day eating lollies and tabs of glucose, amino acids, and electrolytes. I do have protein bars but im not to concerned with it, it's just one day.


That's what I was thinking but wanted to double check with Mr aesthetics. It is only one day and it'll be good to take it easy for at least half the day then get my clean bulk on the following day  :Smilie:

----------


## mperk

> me either mate, its a bit of a myth if you ask me


man I get wood like mad after I inject m2....crazy shit lasts like 8-12 hours after, i could poke anything that moves...hahahahha

----------


## stevey_6t9

> That's what I was thinking but wanted to double check with Mr aesthetics. It is only one day and it'll be good to take it easy for at least half the day then get my clean bulk on the following day


Yeah you wont shrink too much in one day, regardless that night when its finished i will pig out like crazy at maccas lol.

----------


## FiLL

Lookn juicey brah, good job

----------


## Dukkit

Im gonna hold off on my comments until we see some quads and especially ham pics. 

Overall... you better shred up quick with 2 weeks to go now.

Your last week you should pretty much already be show ready. Just experimenting with your carbs and sodium to fully make everything pop. 

You got one more week to bring it all together. 

But great progress so far bud. Props to you.

----------


## auslifta

> Lookn juicey brah, good job


Nice first post, especially with nearly 1 year menbership 




> Im gonna hold off on my comments until we see some quads and especially ham pics. 
> 
> Overall... you better shred up quick with 2 weeks to go now.
> 
> Your last week you should pretty much already be show ready. Just experimenting with your carbs and sodium to fully make everything pop. 
> 
> You got one more week to bring it all together. 
> 
> But great progress so far bud. Props to you.


Its not for a competition lol

----------


## FiLL

> Nice first post, especially with nearly 1 year menbership 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not for a competition lol



I've tried posting before but every time I tried it said I didn't have permission or something like that, so I gave up, but it happened to work this time haha

----------


## stevey_6t9

Update: week 10

weight: pretty much same 203

8 days out from the *festival* lol at those who think i compete. Carb loading 3 days out. Next 5 days will be 100% keto. No carbohydrates at all, minus a few fibrous ones from brocoli, beans etc. Will be taking a diuretic during the last 3 days of the carb load to prevent overspilling.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Im gonna hold off on my comments until we see some quads and especially ham pics. 
> 
> Overall... you better shred up quick with 2 weeks to go now.
> 
> Your last week you should pretty much already be show ready. Just experimenting with your carbs and sodium to fully make everything pop. 
> 
> You got one more week to bring it all together. 
> 
> But great progress so far bud. Props to you.


Did you read the log?

I dont compete, this is for a festival, to look good with my shirt off and enjoy the day. I dont plan on competing for a long time, I did this 100% natural (excluding clen /T3) just to have some fun and see how well i can look. Theres no real competition except to outstage chestbrah (the new king) lol.

Ill post leg pics next week, its hard cos i dont have anyone to take pics for me, except a timer on my iphone in my aesthetic bathroom.

May the aesthetics be with you.

----------


## stevey_6t9

And auslifta, what do you think my bf% is mate? All honesty. I need opinions.

----------


## Standby

hmm cant wait too see the stage pics after. hopefully you place good.





im just playing looking good man im pretty impressed

----------


## stevey_6t9

> hmm cant wait too see the stage pics after. hopefully you place good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im just playing looking good man im pretty impressed


I hope I place well also. I think its out of 60,000 people also lol

----------


## auslifta

> And auslifta, what do you think my bf% is mate? All honesty. I need opinions.


About 12% in the latest pics. Looking good mate. Try getting some full body workouts in your keto state before your carb load. Maybe some bike/swim/boxing sessions Along with some higher rep deads/squats sessons this week. Are you doing hour+ cardio sessions now?

----------


## dec11

> About 12% in the latest pics. Looking good mate. Try getting some full body workouts in your keto state before your carb load. Maybe some bike/swim/boxing sessions Along with some higher rep deads/squats sessons this week. Are you doing hour+ cardio sessions now?


ya, i was going for 11-12%

----------


## stevey_6t9

> About 12% in the latest pics. Looking good mate. Try getting some full body workouts in your keto state before your carb load. Maybe some bike/swim/boxing sessions Along with some higher rep deads/squats sessons this week. Are you doing hour+ cardio sessions now?


Yeah im full body depleting with supersets, drop sets... dont think i could handle full body workouts but ill give it a try tomorow. 

Not an hr plus just 45 minutes. Im in the gym for 3 hrs. Anymore and i think its conter productive especially with a keto diet. Im trying to minimise all muscle loss.

----------


## auslifta

Sounds good. That 12% is absoloute higest of my estimate from what I can see. You'd prob be carrying a bit of water atm with the sodium load I take it too. That will go as your tapering down now. Take a few photos when you start your carb load as you should get pretty vascular with in inrush of carbs. 
Def on track to be Joocey for Sat.

----------


## boz

Ready for stereo it seems. Enjoy the rain AHAH  :Smilie:

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Sounds good. That 12% is absoloute higest of my estimate from what I can see. You'd prob be carrying a bit of water atm with the sodium load I take it too. That will go as your tapering down now. Take a few photos when you start your carb load as you should get pretty vascular with in inrush of carbs. 
> Def on track to be Joocey for Sat.


Thanks man, yeah i dont feel those pics do me justice, i feel a little bit leaner but ill have some epic pics for everyone in the coming days.




> Ready for stereo it seems. Enjoy the rain AHAH


Shirts off, bishes mirin, haters hatin shredders dominatin, peakin off my head to van buuren, flying highhh, then a shower... i look up into the sky, open my arms, close my eyes.... the rain falls on my face, and i yell... fuuuuuaaaarrrrrrrr 

youmadson.jpeg

----------


## dec11

> Thanks man, yeah i dont feel those pics do me justice, i feel a little bit leaner but ill have some epic pics for everyone in the coming days.
> 
> 
> 
> Shirts off, bishes mirin, haters hatin shredders dominatin, peakin off my head to van buuren, flying highhh, then a shower... i look up into the sky, open my arms, close my eyes.... the rain falls on my face, and i yell... fuuuuuaaaarrrrrrrr 
> 
> youmadson.jpeg


im sure the disco biscuits will further enhance the cut  :Wink:

----------


## kingtung

gw steve

----------


## auslifta

Have you started the carb load today?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> gw steve


Thanks man, good to hear from you.




> Have you started the carb load today?


No i'm going to start friday, i don't want to overspill to much especially when right now im looking good and worthy of even going like this. Water will be stopped and limited to sips friday midday.

Just playing safe, what you think?

----------


## auslifta

Stereo is on Sat isnt it? I think you could of started today or even yesterday depending on when you last ate carbs. Just take note of how you react this time. Maybe if your planing on a jar of nutella in the morning of tomorrow night might be a good starting time  :Smilie: . It will help you next time.
I want pics from stereo with gangas hanging off your joocey quads.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Stereo is on Sat isnt it? I think you could of started today or even yesterday depending on when you last ate carbs. Just take note of how you react this time. Maybe if your planing on a jar of nutella in the morning of tomorrow night might be a good starting time . It will help you next time.
> I want pics from stereo with gangas hanging off your joocey quads.


I started the carbs few hours ago. 

200g rice, and 100g dextrose post w/o and another 200 rice for din din.

Haha don't worry ill have tons of pics for you guys including some taken with the crew in the morning. They will include some with chestbrah and the aesthetics crew as i will come at them with my awe inspiring tan.

----------


## Standby

> I started the carbs few hours ago. 
> 
> 200g rice, and 100g dextrose post w/o and another 200 rice for din din.
> 
> Haha don't worry ill have tons of pics for you guys including some taken with the crew in the morning. They will include some with chestbrah and the aesthetics crew as i will come at them with my awe inspiring tan.


ha i cant wait to see some pics. good luck brah

----------


## dec11

> I started the carbs few hours ago. 
> 
> 200g rice, and 100g dextrose post w/o and another 200 rice for din din.
> 
> Haha don't worry ill have tons of pics for you guys including some taken with the crew in the morning. They will include some with chestbrah and the aesthetics crew *as i will come at them* with my awe inspiring tan.


hahaha, priceless

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro hope ya have an awesome time at stereosonic! Girls are gonna be mirin'!

----------


## stevey_6t9

Tis the night before stereo my fellow brahs, carbing up has gone very well. Getting very vascular and looking overall very tight and holding no water. Im only sipping water with food to help it down. Other then that im looking joocy.

Weight: 202
Bf %: Im guessing 10-11%

thanks everyone whos followed the log especially auslifta/dec/boxa for the support, hope i made yall proud and inspired many to get shredded. I will update this with pics from the festival in a few days time if im still alive. Wish me luck everyone. Stay shredded lol.

----------


## Standby

looking good bro. cant wait to see the festival pics! lots of girls man lots! lol

----------


## dooie

Stereo was that good!!!!

----------


## Standby

is he still alive?

----------


## boxa06

> is he still alive?


I was wondering the same thing lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

Hey guys i survived lol!

I will upload some pics tonight!!

----------


## Standby

good to see your still around!

----------


## stevey_6t9

Ok stereosonic was fukin crazy man, biggest music festival in australia history and it was awesome. My carb up the day before was awesome, had so much energy, and trained for 3 hours. Was good fun. Below is a pic of my last sesh.





I have heaps of pics but theres to many to upload and edit peoples faces, i got heaps with girls but i gota edit their faces too so no real point putting them up. I met up with chestbrah/supaturk later on but didnt get a pic because it was dark and my galaxy doesnt have a flash. Im quite confident they were intimidated by my aesthetics lol. Kidding, all of them looked unreal.

----------


## stevey_6t9



----------


## stevey_6t9

[QUOTE=dooie;5817874]Stereo was that good!!!![/QUOTE

Agreed, friggen awesome



loved this part




Next up my diet will continue, I want to hit 6-8% bf in a month or two's time, see how lean i can get. Thanks everyone.

----------


## vBRAH

In, solid progress broski  :Cool:  Notice any differences when T3 was added into the mix?

----------


## dec11

well done skip, and you even changed your shorts  :Wink: 

now get the pics of the hot bitches up, i couldnt give a Castlemaine xxxx about their face's

----------


## Standby

damn im mirin... so jelly  :Frown: 

ya get the chicks up here fvck there faces i want more bodies like the white shorts girl

----------


## auslifta

Awesome work Stevey, looks like the carb up went well. Great to see you're going to continue with it. You might be peaking for Future Music maybe.

----------


## dec11

[QUOTE=stevey_6t9;5818845]


> Stereo was that good!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed, friggen awesome
> 
> 
> 
> loved this part
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell??? i thought this was a a big mash up rave event, what is the commercial crap doing on the decks?!!! philistines!!

----------


## boxa06

Those are some crazy aesthetics bro! Mirin'! Even chestbrah would've been jelly! You've done so well with your diet and training and looks like you had a really good time!

Everyone went nuts in that video of avicii  :Smilie:  I get to see him this sat!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> In, solid progress broski  Notice any differences when T3 was added into the mix?


Thanks. This was my first proper diet, i have no idea how much of my results were down to T3 or clen . But with a good diet and cardio they seemed to have done me alot of help.




> well done skip, and you even changed your shorts 
> 
> now get the pics of the hot bitches up, i couldnt give a Castlemaine xxxx about their face's


Lol i would mate, but i have to respect peoples anonymity especially on a site like this.




> damn im mirin... so jelly 
> 
> ya get the chicks up here fvck there faces i want more bodies like the white shorts girl


Lol you can pm and ill send the original pic.




> Awesome work Stevey, looks like the carb up went well. Great to see you're going to continue with it. You might be peaking for Future Music maybe.


Thanks man, you ill be coming in hopefully much leaner and crisper for field day and will def look awesome for future.




> Those are some crazy aesthetics bro! Mirin'! Even chestbrah would've been jelly! You've done so well with your diet and training and looks like you had a really good time!
> 
> Everyone went nuts in that video of avicii  I get to see him this sat!


Haha thanks mate. Goodluck on sat, you will have an awesome time.

----------


## auslifta

I'll see you at future, going to summerdayz so wont make field day. Saw some photos of said, he was ripped to shredds.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> I'll see you at future, going to summerdayz so wont make field day. Saw some photos of said, he was ripped to shredds.


We'll hit it off at future :Wink: 

And yep Said, Ozcan and Ayden looked out standing. Jaw dropping physiques. The aura around them is amazing, you have to see it to believe it. When zyzz was alive it was so much bigger, but non the less was defiantly good to watch.

----------


## gearbox

great read..awesome results

----------


## t-gunz

i started following this and i totally forgot about this :/

you done really well brother proud of you  :Smilie:

----------


## ovidiu31

keep us updated i really want to see the ending results!

----------


## lmmalone

> Also btw im taking melanotan II 0.5mg twice a week, and holy cow it makes me black as the ace of spades. 
> 
> I get pulled up every 30 mins or so with people asking me about it.
> 
> Might claim some government grants, what you think @auslifta lol...


Where did you pick up that melanotan? And how do you like it?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> keep us updated i really want to see the ending results!


Will do, ill post some present pics in a few days when i have spare time.




> Where did you pick up that melanotan? And how do you like it?


Check you pm. I love the stuff, i'll run it every summer from now on.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn man, you really got after it. mad jelly!

----------


## stevey_6t9

Alright guys an update of my training:

Weight: 87kg

* So far i had a rest over the christmas and new year break, but im back in full swing into things. Im really enjoying the leaner look, and its been paying off crazy socially with girls, people at the gym, alot of times when im out. Also got a job doing topless waitering which is the funiest job possibly in the world lol.

Just an unflexed pic:




Ill post more up during the week. Next week ill start dieting again for 6 weeks trying to hit 6% bf in time for future music on march 10. Most likely Clen /T3 again to held shed a couple more kgs. Then i will be lean bulking with a prop/tren to hopefully hit 90kg at 6-8% bf.

Wish me luck!

----------


## alexISthrowed

fahhhkkkin jooooooceeeyyyy lol looking good man!

----------


## RaginCajun

stevey, how did you feel the T3/clen helped? i am thinking about running this combo for a lil while. love to hear all the positive things and good luck on your next endeavor!

----------


## boxa06

Dam bro looking good! Can't wait to see how you go on test/tren !

----------


## dooie

Looking good bro, you still going to future, I have Tix but I'm not to keen on the line up!

----------


## stevey_6t9

> fahhhkkkin jooooooceeeyyyy lol looking good man!


Hahaha thanks bro, you too.




> stevey, how did you feel the T3/clen helped? i am thinking about running this combo for a lil while. love to hear all the positive things and good luck on your next endeavor!


I think it does help a fair bit. I've done mini cuts without the T3/clen after my main cut to see if i responded the same fat loss wise without it, and so fair it has been slower. 

I would only use a low dose in T3, and use clen sparingly though. Diet and cardio is the main key. Though combine them all and i was losing 2kg per wk body fat.




> Dam bro looking good! Can't wait to see how you go on test/tren!


Thanks man, ill be keeping an eye out on how your progression continues also.  :Wink: 




> Looking good bro, you still going to future, I have Tix but I'm not to keen on the line up!


Yeah going cream fields and future. I know the line up is pretty shitty, i just want to peak off my head to swedish house mafia... "whos gona save the world" and yell fuuuaaarrkkkk lol.

----------


## Bulkn

Good work mate!
Lineup for future is awesome!! So pumped!!!

----------


## stevey_6t9

Hey guys, havent been on here in abit, just a quick update over the last few months, been busy with uni and work but have managed to stay in decent shape. Currently dieting for another festival in late april here and sitting around 86kg at maybe 8-9%bf?? ... hoping to come in joocy as. Starting my tren /prop cycle in a couple of weeks also, hoping to add some lean mass and hit hopefully 90kg at the same bf%

Hope boxa06, Bulkn, auslifta, t-gunz all you guys that have seen me through this log still are here, how u guys been? ... anyway heres the latest pic.

----------


## t-gunz

u and ur festivals lol 

as long as ur having fun brother. loving the hard work ur putting in.

what doses are u going to run on the cycle mate?

are u cruising atm?

im doing ok mate. back injury is pretty bad. not much i can do just rest up and when i can get back into it should be fun. im in pct so should be interesting as well. will keep ya posted...

ill be following. are u gonna keep posting in this log or start a new one?

----------


## Bulkn

Looking good mate!
I admire your motorvation to keep lean, ive given up!
Still doing the waitering, hows that going?

----------


## boxa06

Hey bro nice pic  :Smilie:  I wonna hear more about this cycle.. Prop /tren combo would be insane! Anyways hope all is well.

----------


## t-gunz

get yo ass in here brother

----------


## auslifta

Would like a new thread with planned cycle. Hope all is well brother.

----------


## auslifta

Bump for aesthetics updates.

----------


## t-gunz

bump

----------

